# Montec G5 Broadheads



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Whats everyones opinions on these? I'm shooting them from a horton summit 150 crossbow and have 6 of these broadheads. Last year was my first year hunting, i have no experience with any other broadhead to compare to. I've read reviews on these some love them some hate them and say there is no bloodtrail. a lot of people say they're dull. they usually fly through the bale of hay i practice shooting at but not always...

anyway i shot at a doe 2 weeks ago, a little over 30 yards, was pretty sure i hit it but found no bloodtrail, or arrow...

is there something better i can use? or are these generally pretty good? would like to stay with fixed blades.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

I have shot a lot of broadheads over the years and I must say as long as they make Rage 2 blade heads thats what I will be shooting. Devistating holes and massive blood trails. I shot close to a dozen deer in the past few years and have not had any issues with them...well except the price


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I have the same problem, here's what I did. 
First off, I was impressed by shooting 2 deer with them last year but I shot a doe this year a bit high but still in vitals and had no blood from a 40 yard shot. I switched to NAP spitfires and am yet to shoot at one 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Make sure you keep them sharp, especially if your practice shooting with them a lot. They seem like good broadheads though I've never used them. Should get good penetration with the cut on contact tip.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

BanksideBandit said:


> Make sure you keep them sharp, especially if your practice shooting with them a lot. They seem like good broadheads though I've never used them. Should get good penetration with the cut on contact tip.


Exactly! Never hunt with a broadhead that hasn't been resharpened or new blades installed after practicing with it. Even just 1 or 2 shots can dull a head too much and can effect the results of a well placed arrow.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

g5 montecs are great broadheads... iv downed several deer with them in the last few years... ive never had a "no blood trail" issue with them...however..i will agree that the rage broadheads also performed extremely well..im going with the rage broadheads this year simply because they work great and the price between the rage and the g5 isnt all that much diffrerent..


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry i should of mentioned 3 are strictly for practice 3 are used for hunting and haven't been shot for practice at all. Now i did not sharpen them out of the package, should I? I guess it can only help. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Yea they should be sharp out of the package. Really you only had one bad incident with the doe and its easy to blame equipment believe me ive been there. But many other factors can come into play on a shot besides whether or not the broadhead worked. May want to give them another chance before giving up on them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

This is all JMHO. So take it for what it is worth. 
I have been bow hunting for well over 20 years. And have shot many deer with many different broad heads. All of the deer I have shot, have been with a crossbow. The most important thing when using any kind of broad head, is to make sure that it is shooting straight and true. Make sure that you are practicing with the actual broad head that you are using. If you are using a fixed blade broad head, then practice with that same kind of broad head. And then there is the always tricky tuning your arrow with that broad head. Each arrow is different. So you must tune each individual arrow to the broad head. I have been burned many times when 1 arrow shoots 5" or 6" different from the other one. Cause of improper tuning. 
When using a mechanical broad head, you can use the head itself without the blades on it. Does make it a lot easier. And easy to tune arrows. 
After you have the arrows tuned, shot placement is the most important component to every shot you take with a bow. If you make a bad shot on a deer, most times you will be lucky to find it. A lot of things have to go right, in order to recover that deer. I have made my share of bad shots at some good bucks. And I regret every one of those deer I wounded, but never found them. If you hit the deer in the lungs or in the heart area, you are pretty much guaranteed to recover that deer. To me the lungs are the biggest vital organ to aim at when bow hunting. Most times if you hit them right, you will get a complete pass thru, and a blood trail that even a blind person could see. And normally a dead deer with in 100 yards. 
Shot placement to me is way more important then what kind of broad head you are using. I have seen a guy kill a deer with a 22 before. He hit it perfectly in the lungs, and it didnt go much more then 75 yards before it expired. Actually I didnt see it happen, but we caught the guy when we heard his shot. It was during bow season, and he shot it with a 22. And yes we turned him into the game warden. The last 3 bucks I have shot have not gone more then 50 yards before expiring. All because of shot placement. Straight thru the lungs. Make sure that all your arrows are shooting where they are supposed to. That will make you broad head choice not that important.
By the way, I use the G5 Tekons. And love them. Cause they are so easy to tune to all of my arrows. 
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

BanksideBandit said:


> Yea they should be sharp out of the package. Really you only had one bad incident with the doe and its easy to blame equipment believe me ive been there. But many other factors can come into play on a shot besides whether or not the broadhead worked. May want to give them another chance before giving up on them.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The original montec (stainless) need to be sharpened before you hunt with them. I use them and love them. For a fixed blade they fly very true and are tough as nails, but they are not very sharp out of the package. A well placed shot with a field point will get the job done, but sometimes it's just not perfect. The lack of sharpness from the original head is why they came out with the montec CS (carbon steel). It's much easier to put a good edge on, and can be done repeatedly with a simple flat stone.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you think if i bought a 3 pack of the 25% sharper montecs they'll fly the same as the orginals? i'd hate to have to drop money on 6 more broadheads. also is any sharpening stone OK to sharpen the original montecs? i can try sharpening these first i guess.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Mine worked just fine. This is the blood trail from a 100gr G5.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

exide9922 said:


> Do you think if i bought a 3 pack of the 25% sharper montecs they'll fly the same as the orginals? i'd hate to have to drop money on 6 more broadheads. also is any sharpening stone OK to sharpen the original montecs? i can try sharpening these first i guess.


The stainless ones will sharpen. It's just not as quick of a job as the CS montec. G5 makes a stone for the montec's, but any flat stone will work.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for the info everyone. really helpful. thats what make this site great


----------

